# Does anyone else do this for 2x2? Solve 3 corners, Winter Variation, Permute



## Vincents (Jan 23, 2011)

Due to my inability to speedcube I've taken up learning 2x2, and without referencing anything online, this is the method I've settled on.

First solve 3 corners of the first layer correctly so that they're actually in the right places; no further permutation needed (intuitive, look during inspection)
- LOOK - 
Winter Variation (edges don't don't matter); wasn't really sure what this was called, but that's basically what you're doing. inserting the last corner of the first layer while orienting the corners of the top layer.
- LOOK -
Permutation.

I have maybe 1/4 of the algorithms memorized, so this is far from efficient right now, but I've found I can predict the PLL or force a skip if I know multiple 2nd step algorithms.


----------



## JCub3r (Jan 23, 2011)

i think in 2x2 winter variation is called css or something like that. It is in one of Anthony Brooks videos.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 23, 2011)

Pretty much inefficient SS with a lower alg count.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 23, 2011)

The SS method: 3/4 of a side, finish side while orienting LL corners, PBL

You're doing a simplified version of SS.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Jan 23, 2011)

you mean WV _orients corners_


----------



## Weston (Jan 23, 2011)

Why bother making 3/4 of a layer instead of making 3/4 of a side?
It will make the first two steps a lot easier.

aka SS.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 23, 2011)

Ordos_Koala said:


> you mean WV _orients edges_


 
I have no idea what you are trying to say, but WV orients corners not edges, and there are no edges on a 2x2, so edges have nothing to do with this method.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Jan 23, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> I have no idea what you are trying to say, but WV orients corners not edges, and there are no edges on a 2x2, so edges have nothing to do with this method.


 
damn :/ sorry, of course i meant corners  i'm just pointing out, that he wrote that WV permute corners... But you're right, i wrote nonsence...


----------



## Vincents (Jan 23, 2011)

Vincents said:


> Due to my inability to speedcube I've taken up learning 2x2, and without referencing anything online, this is the method I've settled on.
> 
> First solve 3 corners of the first layer correctly so that they're actually in the right places; no further permutation needed (intuitive, look during inspection)
> - LOOK -
> ...


 
Oops. That should be WV orients corners. Duh.


----------



## irontwig (Jan 25, 2011)

Or you can just use L5C.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/VOP


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 28, 2012)

BUMP.

I was wondering if anybody can generate a list of algs that will solve the last slot and simultaneously orient and permute the corners. So you just need to solve 3 corners, then apply an alg, AUF then the whole cube will be solved. Is that possible?


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 28, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> BUMP.
> 
> I was wondering if anybody can generate a list of algs that will solve the last slot and simultaneously orient and permute the corners. So you just need to solve 3 corners, then apply an alg, AUF then the whole cube will be solved. Is that possible?


 
I think someone had the idea a while back, buy if I recall correctly, they said it was hundreds and hundreds of algs. And that most cases would be pretty bad.


----------



## CubeRoots (May 28, 2012)

i actually used this exact method when I got 2 x 2 PB of 1.6 with a seven move WV case + AUF.

Solution was L' U2 R U R' U2 L U


----------

